# Hello to all from rayinstirling



## rayinstirling (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I found out about this forum through Hannes_F who told me what a friendly place this is. My name comes from Ray which is me and Stirling in Scotland where I live.
I have performed as a singer/guitarist, some keyboards, for over 40 years. With the advent of sequencing hardware/software began producing GM midifiles in the early 90's of which some are present on every pirate CD of midifiles I've ever come across. Especially my Scottish Country Dance files, Dashing White Sergeant etc.
When virtual instruments arrived I jumped on board and left GM behind.

Music does not pay my bills but like all here IT IS MY OBSESSION! and I always strive to do better with it.

My Best

Ray

http://www.rayinstirling.net (www.rayinstirling.net) (I am about to rebuild my site following some recent changes and omissions)


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Ray,

welcome to the place where the big boys play.

OK, some of them :D o=< o/~ /\~O 

Hannes


----------



## choir (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,welcome to VI :D Have fun! o/~


----------



## ComposerDude (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome, Ray!

-Peter


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi! again Hannes, and hello Choir and Peter
I look forward to taking part in all areas of the forum except salsa dancing  

Ray


----------

